

Show HN: Jekyll includes to save you some time - sourabhcoder
https://github.com/sourabhv/jekyll-essential-includes

======
st0le
Send a pull request to mdo.

[https://github.com/mdo/jekyll-snippets](https://github.com/mdo/jekyll-
snippets)

